

"How to legally take back the United States without getting killed or arrested"  - kvnn
https://plus.google.com/103984595971776502972/posts/9fUWoNmzbZb

======
senjutsuka
Interesting. I hope we see something happen to change course away from the
very real internal threats to our country but at the same time I have a hard
to seeing it happen. Its as if we are committed to our own downfall, which
tends to happen at the end of empires.

